# 2 Acres off-grid in Warren County, Pa. $19K



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I have no knowledge of this except what is posted here. I found this on Craigslist.

http://erie.craigslist.org/reo/893874735.html



> $19000 camp with two acres priced for quick sale! (grand valley) (map)
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2008-10-26, 7:46AM EDT
> 
> ...


This is within 25 miles of where I live. I have not seen or looked at it, but it's a hunter's paradise around here. The fishing is some of the best in America within a 75 mile radius of here.


----------

